# Promotional Product Boxes



## edwbran1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Where or how can I get boxes with my company name printed on them? I need them to ship out the order, instead of using the garment supplier bad looking boxes. Any one has done this before? All comments greatly appreciated!


----------



## homegrownpromos (Oct 15, 2012)

Typically to get branded items you'd have to go through a distributor, like myself. I can work up a price for you on some custom printed gift boxes, I just need to know things like quantity, approximate size and how many colors are in your logo. The boxes would be shipped to you directly, so if you're using a dropship service such as CafePress, Spreadshirt, Zazzle, etc. you'd have to see if those services will box your orders in your boxes. I don't have any experience with that part of the process. If not, you'd probably have to ship the shirts to your home than box and reship to the customer which add that expense.

My email is [email protected] if you want a quote on the custom gift boxes.

Thanks!

Jim
Custom Printed Promotional Products | Pens, Totes, Magnets - Cheap Pens | Cheap Magnets | Corporate Gifts


----------



## ZachLevi (Oct 31, 2012)

Shirts are cool promotional product. A big expensive but very effective. I get my printed promotional products in here http://www.funpromotionalproducts.com/


----------

